# M V Centaur B F passenger ship



## Pertius

I was a junior engineer on the M V Centaur in 1978-79. Sailing out of Freemantle for round trips to Singapore and Penang. Just wondering if there is anyone else who who sailed on her or remembers her.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings Pertius and a warm welcome to SN from a member in the south of England. Plenty of us engineers on board. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## jimmys

Hi Pertius,

I was a BF 4/Eng and sailed on the Centaur around 66/67. I relieved due to illness. A wonderful ship. We wont see her likes again.

Welcome to the site.

I served my apprenticeship ashore and watched her being built.


regards


----------



## Mike S

Yes I remember the Centaur well. Brought her in and out of Fremantle heaps of times on the tugs. Recall in the early days we used to berth her and then shift her over the other side of the harbour and then back to load passengers.
When the passenger ship trade died away she had the passenger berth to herself.
My wife did a trip to Singapore and back on her in 1966 before we were married. Her close friend married an engineer on board then, Arthur Frodsham (spellling?) and he was later chief in State Ships.
For a large part of my 30 years on the tugs in Freo Centaur was part of the scene. She sailed unheralded and looking sad for the last time in a winter gale and driving rain. Apart from her paying off pennant, the tug Wato in attendance and the mooring gang there was no fanfare at all. Sad.........
I must try and dig out some pictures some day.


----------



## Roger Harrison

CENTAUR still remembered in Perth. If you drive north along the beautiful West Coast Highway north of Perth towards Hillarys, you will see in the Marmion/Sorrento area, placed on the side of the road overlooking the Indian Ocean, an (obviously small) concrete bow of a ship, with the name CENTAUR proudly marked - pity there's no stern with the Port of Registry marked.

Regards Roger Harrison
(a product of Wirral & still full of Nostalgia for the Liverpool-registered ships of the late 50s & 60s ----- Byrom Street college for tickets/Capt.Fletch with the one eye/and the clubs in Liverpool at the time. Now living north of Hillarys in W.A.)


----------



## Mike S

Yes I believe that bow of the Centaur is a memorial to the original ship that was sunk. Next time I pass that was I will stop and check.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

I believe that during the Falklands war, the ship which serviced the island of St Helena, was taken up by MOD for war service, and the Centaur was co-opted to take her place. I think the run was Avonmouth to St Helena on a six week service.
apparently the islanders were hugely impressed with their new ship, but at the end of the Falklands conflict, the status quo was resumed, much to their chagrin.
I saw the Centaur launched from John Browns,and some months later doing her speed trials in ther Clyde estuary, and she was indeed a beautiful ship.
Pat


----------



## doric

1 had been ashore about three years, working as a Commissioning Engineer with the Air Conditioning Company, Hall- Thermotank P/L, and did a trouble shooting voyage in the early 1960's on The M.V. "Centaur ', to Singapore, she was the Trade Show Vessel for that voyage. She was certainly a great Ship. Terence Williams.( Ex Shaw Savill Elect Engr ).


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

I was 2nd Mate on Centaur in 1979. At least, I think it was 1979 - memory's getting a bit dodgy. I took over from Cushy Athurelia at about the same time that Malcolm Lees took over as Master. Centaur was a beautiful ship and the highlight of my career at sea. I was made redundant in 1981. Any more old shipmates kicking around out there?


----------



## roger spurr

roger spurr still needing information, specifically how were cars loaded? I presume they went on the deck that held the livestock on the ourward, to Singapore journey, but were they lifted by dock cranes or on board derricks?


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

*Loading and unloading vehicles*

Hi Roger,

From memory and from my photographs of Centaur I think we used dockside cranes when available but since they usually were not, the ship's derricks were used. I remember loading a Suzuki Jeep in Fremantle in 1979 which belonged to a chap and his daughter who had driven across Oz. They came with us to Singapore before attempting to drive overland from there to the UK. Sooner them than me in an 850cc SJ!

Cheers, 
George


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

Hi Pertius. George Wallace here. I was 2nd Mate on Centaur in 1979 when Cushy left, so it looks as though we may have been there at the same time?


----------



## China sea Pilot

Dolphins in the bow-wave said:


> Hi Pertius. George Wallace here. I was 2nd Mate on Centaur in 1979 when Cushy left, so it looks as though we may have been there at the same time?


Where did Arthur (cushy) end up?


----------



## roger spurr

*mv centaur*

dear George, You might be just the person to tell me all I need to know. I and my wife travelled from England in a 1936 Morris 8 in 1972-3, and from Singapore to Freemantle on the Centaur, prob sailing 6th March 1973. We had two days cruising and then ran into the tail end of a typhoon which rather spoiled our enjoyment of the excellent food. Our diary runs out in Malaysia and I need some facts to complete the book I am writing. If you are willing, can you tell me: how cars were loaded, the usual track of the ship (we saw a smoking island that might have been Krakatoa)and the process at the end. I seem to remember being tugged in (perhaps Weela)and held on board until immigration cleared us. Have you any meat to put on these bones? anything will be greatly appreciated regards Roger


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

China sea Pilot said:


> Where did Arthur (cushy) end up?


I saw Cushy Athurelia (his brother always spelled his name with an 'r', Arthurelia) again when we sailed together on one of the big container ships out of Southampton. Might have been Cardigan Bay because I did several trips on her. Cushy was married and had his wife with him but he was still the same old Cushy and a really good shipmate.


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

Ah, Roger, you are bringing back some memories! Cars were slung on board with a special sling under the wheels. There was a pair of steel bars about a foot apart which went under the front wheels and another pair under the rear. then ropes went from either end of the bars to a shackle above which was hooked on to the wire from the crane or the pair of wires from two of the ship's derricks. I think on Centaur, cars were usually carried on deck because the holds were full of livestock when Northbound and the permanent livestock pens the rest of the time. We carried 4000 sheep and 200 cattle in the 'tween decks, and usually a dozen polo ponies on deck for the Sultan of Johore.

I can tell you the precise route because I was the navigator. South from Singapore keeping to the Sumatra side of the channel, inside the mass of little islands. Then through the Bangka Staright between Bangka and Sumatra, south in the Java Sea and then through the Sunda Straight between Sumatra and Java. Heading South, you pass Krakatoa quite close on the starboard side, which often puffs a bit of smoke. From there, it is SSE about 1700 nautical miles to Fremantle, where we picked up the harbour pilot and made the tugs fast before going alonside the wharf. We did the complete round trip, Fremantle, Singapore, Penang, Singapore, Fremantle every three weeks! I hope that helps a bit, but please give me a shout if you need any other info and I'll see what's left in the old memory banks.


----------



## China sea Pilot

Dolphins in the bow-wave said:


> I saw Cushy Athurelia (his brother always spelled his name with an 'r', Arthurelia) again when we sailed together on one of the big container ships out of Southampton. Might have been Cardigan Bay because I did several trips on her. Cushy was married and had his wife with him but he was still the same old Cushy and a really good shipmate.


Arthur was a character. Unfortunately, I never sailed with him but recognised him to be a good shipmate.


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

I see from your profile that you are in Hong Kong. How did you come across Cushy?


----------



## China sea Pilot

Can't recall the ship. Possibly a Super 'P' in the early 70s which I visited out here. The very fact that I remember him and not having sailed with him speaks volumes.


----------



## richardwakeley

G'day George,

My memory of the guys on Centaur is really fading as I forgot your name. I was R/O on Centaur Feb to Nov 1979. Do you remember Josh Garner? He was also a 2/o on Centaur that year and later master of the HK sail training ship Ji Fung.

I have some photos of horses on deck, stbd side fwd. Will get them scanned and upload sometime. Also the mail drop at Christmas Island.

Rgds,
Richard.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Here is a pic I took of _Centaur_ with St. Helena Line funnel colours. I was in _ RMS St. Helena_ at the time, hence our interest in the ship that was looking after the St. Helena run whilst we were away. I know Josh Garner well. Sailed with him in old St. Helena. He did 1 trip as 3/0 and then the next voyage as C/O. After that he went to _Centaur_ as supercargo, then back to Ocean Fleets, then the Far East, and after that, Oman, where he probably still is! 
Bob


----------



## Mike S

Two good friends have a close association with Centaur. Arthur Diack sailed on her as I think 2nd officer on the Trade Show maiden voyage and Simon Sugrue ran Curnow Shipping who chartered her to replace the St Helena.


----------



## Billhobbs

Josh Garner who was on HMS Conway with me was last heard of as Master of the super yacht "D".


----------



## roger spurr

Dear George, Thankyou for the information. I had remembered being close to land occasionally but I don't think, even then, I knew where we were. Our car and at least two others went below decks, but we were going south and there was no live stock. This was particularly fortunate because the car had a hood which probably wouldn't have stood up to the bashing we got when we ran into the bad weather. I suppose we would have been sheltered until we were through the Sunda Strait. I note your "active " dates. Were you on the Centaur in1973? Anything else you remember about the life on board might help to confirm my hazy memory. Did all the cabins have portholes? We were in the cheaper cabins on C deck. I remember a line crossing ceremony on the first afternoon around the swimming pool, where (perhaps!) one of the crew shaved another of a big false beard and some-one ended up in the water, then there was wriggle in the wake as we "bumped over the line" I don't remember a tug out of Singapore either. Would that have been usual in calm weather? All the best Roger


----------



## 5036

My brothers David and Gordon Wright were engineers on her in the late '70's.

After she was launched the next ship on the slip was the QE2.


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

*Josh*



richardwakeley said:


> G'day George,
> 
> My memory of the guys on Centaur is really fading as I forgot your name. I was R/O on Centaur Feb to Nov 1979. Do you remember Josh Garner? He was also a 2/o on Centaur that year and later master of the HK sail training ship Ji Fung.
> 
> I have some photos of horses on deck, stbd side fwd. Will get them scanned and upload sometime. Also the mail drop at Christmas Island.
> 
> Rgds,
> Richard.


My memory, too, Richard! I can remember a few of the guys but most of the names have faded into the mists of time. I can also remember some of the passengers and kept in touch with several (one very beautiful lass from Bunbury in particular) even after I was made redundant in 1981.

I sailed with Josh before Centaur - possibly on Glenfalloch - but have not seen him since. Quite a card! Charles Tatham was Mate. The other 2/O was Bob Dally who left soon after I joined and I think Josh may have replaced him. The 3/O was Chris Todd. No doubt you also remember the electrician, Errol Macauley Henly-Smith? Something like that, anyway.

I still have a photo album of my time on Centaur and it brings back a lot of memories. Found it in the loft last year which prompted me to look for old shipmates.

Cheers,
George


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

China sea Pilot said:


> Can't recall the ship. Possibly a Super 'P' in the early 70s which I visited out here. The very fact that I remember him and not having sailed with him speaks volumes.


Doesn't it just! My favourite memory of Cushy was at breakfast one morning when he leaned towards me and said,"George, darling" (he called everyone 'darling') "do you think I could try some of your bacon?" I suggested that he was not supposed to eat pork and his reply was typical Cushy, "Yes, that is true, but it doesn't say anything about bacon." Quite an article, wasn't he!

My last voyage as an apprentice was on Pyrrhus in 1962. Beautiful ships, those 'P' and 'H' boats.


----------



## richardwakeley

George,

Thanks for reminding me of those names. I know them all. Just wish I had kept crew lists. Josh Garner was a particular friend. When I bought my first bow tie to go with the fancy dress required for using the passengers' bar, he said he wouldn't show me how to tie it. When I waved an instruction sheet at him, he tried to snatch it, I raced off round the alleyway and finally went in my cabin. As I stood in front of the mirror with the instruction sheet he burst out of my wardrobe and escaped with it.

Richard


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

nav said:


> My brothers David and Gordon Wright were engineers on her in the late '70's.
> 
> After she was launched the next ship on the slip was the QE2.


My Centaur photo album contains one of the QE2, so both ships were in Singapore on the same day.

I remember the Second Engineer's name was Dave but had not remembered his surname, so I expect he was your brother. We sailed together again on one of the container ships out of Southampton the following year.


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

richardwakeley said:


> George,
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of those names. I know them all. Just wish I had kept crew lists. Josh Garner was a particular friend. When I bought my first bow tie to go with the fancy dress required for using the passengers' bar, he said he wouldn't show me how to tie it. When I waved an instruction sheet at him, he tried to snatch it, I raced off round the alleyway and finally went in my cabin. As I stood in front of the mirror with the instruction sheet he burst out of my wardrobe and escaped with it.
> 
> Richard


We were all very much younger then, Richard! Even me - and I was 38 in 1979.


----------



## Trident

Dolphins in the bow-wave said:


> My memory, too, Richard! I can remember a few of the guys but most of the names have faded into the mists of time. I can also remember some of the passengers and kept in touch with several (one very beautiful lass from Bunbury in particular) even after I was made redundant in 1981.
> 
> I sailed with Josh before Centaur - possibly on Glenfalloch - but have not seen him since. Quite a card! Charles Tatham was Mate. The other 2/O was Bob Dally who left soon after I joined and I think Josh may have replaced him. The 3/O was Chris Todd. No doubt you also remember the electrician, Errol Macauley Henly-Smith? Something like that, anyway.
> 
> I still have a photo album of my time on Centaur and it brings back a lot of memories. Found it in the loft last year which prompted me to look for old shipmates.
> 
> Cheers,
> George


Hi George, just reading through your post and the name Errol Henly -Smith jumped out at me, we both started as Electricians with AH about the same time May 1960. We bumped into each other around Liverpool on several occasions, I often wondered what happened to him, I never sailed on the Centaur but did the same run without the comforts on the Gorgon 62-63.

Cheers Al.


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

Trident said:


> Hi George, just reading through your post and the name Errol Henly -Smith jumped out at me, we both started as Electricians with AH about the same time May 1960. We bumped into each other around Liverpool on several occasions, I often wondered what happened to him, I never sailed on the Centaur but did the same run without the comforts on the Gorgon 62-63.
> 
> Cheers Al.


Hi, Al. We all seem to be waking up again, recently. When I first found this thread there was very little on it and it remained so for about twelve months. Now all us old-timers seem to have ventured into cyberspace and the airwaves are fairly crackling, Great, isn't it! Doesn't half being back the old memories.

I have neither seen nor heard of Errol since those far-off days but he does feature in a few of the photographs in my album.

I never had the pleasure of Gorgon but did spend six months on the other side of Oz on Orestes in 1961. No A/C, of course. The ventilation, when it worked, was deckhead fans whose brushes were forever burning out; and the whole ship was alive with cockroaches - even had to empty the buggers out of the teapot before we could use it.


----------



## 5036

Dolphins in the bow-wave said:


> My Centaur photo album contains one of the QE2, so both ships were in Singapore on the same day.
> 
> I remember the Second Engineer's name was Dave but had not remembered his surname, so I expect he was your brother. We sailed together again on one of the container ships out of Southampton the following year.


Was that one of the "Bay" boats? I seem to remember he was on Cardigan and Kowloon Bay.


----------



## 5036

I have a pal called Stewart Macdonald and his ship reversed into Centaur after refit in Singapore causing all sorts of ructions. Her gearbox jammed in astern and it cost him many drams to quell the revolt.


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

nav said:


> Was that one of the "Bay" boats? I seem to remember he was on Cardigan and Kowloon Bay.


It was indeed on one of the Bay class container ships out of Southampton, but I think I sailed on them all at one time or another and can't remember which one I was on with Dave.


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

nav said:


> I have a pal called Stewart Macdonald and his ship reversed into Centaur after refit in Singapore causing all sorts of ructions. Her gearbox jammed in astern and it cost him many drams to quell the revolt.


Same thing happened to me in 1958 and again in 1959 when I was a Middy on Ascanius. First time was when an Ellerman ship slammed into our stern in Port Swettenham, taking a plate off and causing all Chippy's tools to fall into the river. Then we backed out of dry-dock in Hamburg and smacked into a passing ship. It was an interesting first voyage; two collisions and ran aground three times. I thought, "Blimey, this seafaring is an exciting business!" Happy days!


----------



## makko

Dolphins in the bow-wave said:


> It was indeed on one of the Bay class container ships out of Southampton, but I think I sailed on them all at one time or another and can't remember which one I was on with Dave.


I sailed with Dave Hooper on Barber Blue Sea - I think "his" ship was Tokyo Bay. I believe that he may have been getting motor time in prior to the re-engining. An excellent 2/E and shipmate!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

roger spurr said:


> Dear George, Thankyou for the information. I had remembered being close to land occasionally but I don't think, even then, I knew where we were. Our car and at least two others went below decks, but we were going south and there was no live stock. This was particularly fortunate because the car had a hood which probably wouldn't have stood up to the bashing we got when we ran into the bad weather. I suppose we would have been sheltered until we were through the Sunda Strait. I note your "active " dates. Were you on the Centaur in1973? Anything else you remember about the life on board might help to confirm my hazy memory. Did all the cabins have portholes? We were in the cheaper cabins on C deck. I remember a line crossing ceremony on the first afternoon around the swimming pool, where (perhaps!) one of the crew shaved another of a big false beard and some-one ended up in the water, then there was wriggle in the wake as we "bumped over the line" I don't remember a tug out of Singapore either. Would that have been usual in calm weather? All the best Roger


I was pig farming in 1973, Roger, so no, I wasn't on Centaur at that time! Went back to sea in 1975. I am not sure about the cabins because we Deck Officers never went down there. Most passenger ships have some internal cabins without portholes but I don't know about Centaur's arrangements. Neither do I know about the line crossing ceremony because I would have been on the bridge and unable to see anything. Probably just as well! Northbound, we crossed the Equator in the wee small hours of the morning when Neptune was still asleep but Southbound was in the afternoon so his ceremony could take place in broad daylight. And the following afternoon was when we passed Krakatoa.

I think tugs were always used. While it is perfectly possible to get clear of the dock using backsprings and engine movements, you have far better control in a crowded harbour if you let tugs do the cunning stuff. And it is usually quicker. It also looks better to the passengers if you can get to sea without clouting another ship or the end of the dock on the way!


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

makko said:


> I sailed with Dave Hooper on Barber Blue Sea - I think "his" ship was Tokyo Bay. I believe that he may have been getting motor time in prior to the re-engining. An excellent 2/E and shipmate!
> Rgds.
> Dave


I remember the name Dave Hooper but cannot, after all these years, put a face to it.


----------



## makko

Unfortunately, I don't have any pics. Dave was from Manchester and would read out the letters from his wife on standby: How she had got the manual for the washing machine and repaired the gearbox or the time she did a rebuild on a Mercedes engine! Dave used to build large gauge trains and was often in the workshop when not on watch.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## roger spurr

dear George, thanks for the response. I have ben slow in replying because we were on call to mind a grandchild while the second was born. All is well, a lovely 8lb girl! I have more or less finished the Centaur section of the book and would be glad to send it along for you to look over. Any comments, good or bad will be welcome. How do I do that? If I send it as an attachment it will probably crash the forum. I must say you had a startlingly varied career, ships officer to pig farmer and back again can't be usual! All the best Roger


----------



## bluemoon

nav said:


> I have a pal called Stewart Macdonald and his ship reversed into Centaur after refit in Singapore causing all sorts of ructions. Her gearbox jammed in astern and it cost him many drams to quell the revolt.


This is quite a coincidence, as I was sailing with a Stuart MacDonald, who had just been promoted to Master and exactly the same thing happened but it was in Surabaya. Instead of hitting another vessel we struck the jetty and damaged the rudder/propeller. We had to "slow steam" to Singapore for drydock repairs.


----------



## Hawkeye63

*Sailing on Centaur*

Hi all, I sailed as Deck Cadet on Centaur when she was chartred to cover the RMS St Helena in 1982. There was an "eclectic" mix onboard, with all Officers and crew from Straits Steamship, and Pursers and Stewards etc (Galley staff) from Curnow SHipping. Cadets were from Curnow, but were seconded to Straits. Excellent time onboard, some very happy memories. What happened to her after she left Curnow Charter? Last I heard, she was somewhere in China.


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

Centaur's ownership history after launch in 1964 is as follows:-

1964-73 Ocean Transport & Trading Company Ltd (A Holt & Co), Liverpool
1973 China Mutual S.N Co Ltd (A Holt & Co), Liverpool
1973-78 Eastern Fleets Ltd, Singapore
1978-85 Blue Funnel (S.E.A) Pty Ltd, Singapore
1985-99 Shanghai Haixing Spg Co, China
1999 China Development Co Ltd, China

She was scrapped in 2006. End of an era, I have always felt, when she passed out of Blue Funnel ownership in 1985 - but perhaps a Blue Flue man would say that, wouldn't he.


----------



## richardwakeley

Last time I laid eyes on Centaur she was Chinese, sometime in 1980s or 90s,
I was having breakfast in the Mariners Club restaurant and could see her at anchor in Victoria Harbour off Admiralty through the gap between the Multi-story car park and the New World Hotel. Didn't like to see Centaur with a Cosco funnel!


----------



## Kevin Jones

Trident said:


> Hi George, just reading through your post and the name Errol Henly -Smith jumped out at me, we both started as Electricians with AH about the same time May 1960. We bumped into each other around Liverpool on several occasions, I often wondered what happened to him, I never sailed on the Centaur but did the same run without the comforts on the Gorgon 62-63.
> 
> Cheers Al.


Hi there, I was an electrician (Kevin Jones, Wrexham North Wales)with Ocean Fleets from 1974, then 1982 to 1998 OCL, P and O Containers, P and O Nedlloyd and then 1998 to 2009 P and O Ferries Dover. I remember Errol when, we took over from each other a few times on the Tokyo Bay class container ships a few times. Errol was a fine bloke very tidy and an excellant electrician. I beleive he finally was working on the P and O ferries when they had the run from Portsmouth. Sadly I heard that either travelling to or from Portsmouth he died in a car crash, I think he had a heart attack. Thats a few years ago. Sorry to report bad news. I wonder if anybody else has more news.


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

roger spurr said:


> dear George, thanks for the response. I have ben slow in replying because we were on call to mind a grandchild while the second was born. All is well, a lovely 8lb girl! I have more or less finished the Centaur section of the book and would be glad to send it along for you to look over. Any comments, good or bad will be welcome. How do I do that? If I send it as an attachment it will probably crash the forum. I must say you had a startlingly varied career, ships officer to pig farmer and back again can't be usual! All the best Roger


Roger,
Hearty congratulations on the strapping new grand-daughter. I would, of course, love to see your section on Centaur because all this correspondence isn't half bringing back the memories - though it is hard to tell how accurate they might be! My e-mail address is [email protected] so if you contact me by that route we might be able to arrange for me to see the paperwork.
Cheers, George


----------



## Dolphins in the bow-wave

Kevin Jones said:


> Hi there, I was an electrician (Kevin Jones, Wrexham North Wales)with Ocean Fleets from 1974, then 1982 to 1998 OCL, P and O Containers, P and O Nedlloyd and then 1998 to 2009 P and O Ferries Dover. I remember Errol when, we took over from each other a few times on the Tokyo Bay class container ships a few times. Errol was a fine bloke very tidy and an excellant electrician. I beleive he finally was working on the P and O ferries when they had the run from Portsmouth. Sadly I heard that either travelling to or from Portsmouth he died in a car crash, I think he had a heart attack. Thats a few years ago. Sorry to report bad news. I wonder if anybody else has more news.


Oh dear, Kevin, that is sad news indeed. Errol was a bloody good Lecky and a good shipmate. I remember particularly an incident from Centaur, at a party in the passengers' bar when he tripped over the sea-step and measured his length on the deck. Being Errol, of course, he managed it all without spilling a drop of the G&T he was carrying! 

Coincidentally, I also live near Wrexham, just outside Ruabon.


----------



## Kevin Jones

Dolphins in the bow-wave said:


> Oh dear, Kevin, that is sad news indeed. Errol was a bloody good Lecky and a good shipmate. I remember particularly an incident from Centaur, at a party in the passengers' bar when he tripped over the sea-step and measured his length on the deck. Being Errol, of course, he managed it all without spilling a drop of the G&T he was carrying!
> 
> Coincidentally, I also live near Wrexham, just outside Ruabon.


Yes Errol was a fine chap, when I started with Ocean in 1974 as a junior Lecky, there were two other guys as juniors, Alan Lees and Ray Smythe, Alan I know sailed on the Centaur, always wondered what happend to them, never saw them after 1974! As I said I finished in 2009 on ferries took early retirement, got fed up of P and O ferries Dover run. Still do partime sea work when it crops up. Nice to know you are near to Wrexham.


----------



## Trident

Kevin Jones said:


> Hi there, I was an electrician (Kevin Jones, Wrexham North Wales)with Ocean Fleets from 1974, then 1982 to 1998 OCL, P and O Containers, P and O Nedlloyd and then 1998 to 2009 P and O Ferries Dover. I remember Errol when, we took over from each other a few times on the Tokyo Bay class container ships a few times. Errol was a fine bloke very tidy and an excellant electrician. I beleive he finally was working on the P and O ferries when they had the run from Portsmouth. Sadly I heard that either travelling to or from Portsmouth he died in a car crash, I think he had a heart attack. Thats a few years ago. Sorry to report bad news. I wonder if anybody else has more news.


Hi Kevin, thanks for the info about Errol, very sad to hear that he ended his life like that, any idea what year that would have been?, 
They say only the good die young makes me wonder why im still around.


----------



## Kevin Jones

Trident said:


> Hi Kevin, thanks for the info about Errol, very sad to hear that he ended his life like that, any idea what year that would have been?,
> They say only the good die young makes me wonder why im still around.


Hi I think it was around 2003 he died. sad lose.I remember he had a son named Ian, he was only a nipper when I last saw Errol think it was the Cardigan bay I took over from him. His wife and son had done the voyage/ or the European coast with him ( I think it was late eighties)


----------



## John Dran

I was on the Centaur from 78 to 81 first as junior Eng then returning as third engineer. Remember David Wright 3rd Engineer, Josh Garner (mate), Malcom Lees (captain) Bob Parkes (Lecky), Alan lees (junior lecky), Errol Henley-smith(lecky) Mark Tranfield (3rd Eng). Sadly bob Parkes and Errol are no longer with us. I am currently having all my old seagoing slides and films digitised and will post when done. I ended up marrying a Centaur passenger and settled in Perth WA, and now long been shore based in the Hospital Engineering game. 
Only just joined SN.


----------



## John S Martin

Josh Garner is a regular contributor to at least two memories facebook sites...'Blue Funnel for Old Timers' 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1452573008289906/ and 'Elder Dempster Lines of Liverpool' https://www.facebook.com/groups/156436008190875/


----------



## Jamie Lees

Hi Guys,

I am Jamie Lees, Malcolm's Grandson just thought I would say hello as remember as a child him talking about the Centaur. 

Kind regards,

Jamie


----------



## captfelix

Jamie Lees said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am Jamie Lees, Malcolm's Grandson just thought I would say hello as remember as a child him talking about the Centaur.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Jamie


Hello Jamie,
My name is Felix. I am from Sri Lanka. Your Grand Father was the captain of a ship called the Anchises ,way back in 1971. I had applied to Ocean Fleets Ltd in Liverpool to join as a midshipman. ( My elder brother was already with Ocean Fleets as a second officer). Since it was way before Skype and so on, the Company arranged for me to be interviewed by your Grand Father when his ship called at Colombo, prior to offering me a cadetship. He invited me for breakfast and at the end said I must be crazy to want to go to sea, but if I was that keen he would recommend me. I was with Blue Funnel from 1971 till 1977 having served my apprenticeship and obtaining my First Mates Certificate. I got my first Command in 1980 with the National Carrier of Sri Lanka CSC and was on a regular run From Colombo to Singapore. On one of the calls my ship was berthed just next to the Centaur and on making inquiries I found that the Master was Capt. Malcolm Lees. I went onboard and met him and reminded him about the interview he granted me back in 1971. He vaguely remembered the incident and we shared a beer and I left expressing my sincere gratitude to him. I retired in 2009 after serving as a Pilot at Colombo Harbour for 22 years.
I thought you might find this interesting.

Best Regards
Capt. S F Goonewardene


----------



## John S Martin

Jamie Lees said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am Jamie Lees, Malcolm's Grandson just thought I would say hello as remember as a child him talking about the Centaur.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Jamie


Hello Jamie. I sailed with your grandfather when he was Master of MV 'Onitsha' when it was a cadet ship (December 1971 - April 1972). My wife joined her in New York, along with your grandmother Diane. We had been 'shanghai'd' to the USA from West Africa - then back to West Africa before returning back to Europe when the ship was sold. Two years later I sailed with him again, two trips on the OCL Containership 'Tokyo Bay'. Your grandmother also joined him for the round-world trip February - April 1974. Here is your grandmother (in the bikini) as we were passing through the Panama Canal. She was always very trim and smartly dressed (usually!) I was Catering Officer on board.


----------



## John S Martin

Jamie Lees said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am Jamie Lees, Malcolm's Grandson just thought I would say hello as remember as a child him talking about the Centaur.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Jamie


Hello Jamie. I hope you have managed to pick up the threads from Felix Goonewardene and my previous. I have had permission to share this photo of Josh Garner dancing with your grandmother on 'Centaur'. He was Chief Officer at the time.


----------



## captfelix

Some great pics from yesteryear. Joshua Garner was slightly senior to me at OTT. We used to call him Prince Charles. You can see the resemblance in the photos. I can still picture him walking down Riversdale Road with his "Brolly" at hand.
Regards
Felix


----------



## Jamie Lees

Thank you so much some great pics and memories I will show my father Justin, Malcolm's son soon as he may have some more photos. 

Kind regards,

Jamie


----------



## John S Martin

Jamie Lees said:


> Thank you so much some great pics and memories I will show my father Justin, Malcolm's son soon as he may have some more photos.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Jamie


...and here is your grandfather on the bridge wing of 'Tokyo Bay' transiting the Panama Canal.


----------



## Jamie Lees

Wow thankyou John that is a spectacular photo of my Grandad and amazing location.

Kind regards,

Jamie


----------



## John S Martin

Jamie Lees said:


> Wow thankyou John that is a spectacular photo of my Grandad and amazing location.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Jamie


....and here is my favourite photo of Centaur underway


----------



## Jamie Lees

Hi Guys,

Got some good news we have a few pieces of history to enjoy about Blue funnel Alfred Holt and Company.

This is the original indenture certificate for Captain Malcolm Lees.

Zoom in for a good read.


----------



## Jamie Lees

Hi Guys,

Here is Malcolm and Dianne's Son Justin with the Indenture.

He went on the Centaur during Honeymoon 1981 while doing the Singapore to Perth run.

Jamie


----------



## Jamie Lees

Hi Guys,

Here are Captain Malcolm Lees' medals.

Atlantic Star

Burma Star

2 x 1939- 1945 War Medals

Cap Badges- Merchant Navy- Red and Blue Funnel- Blue


----------



## Jamie Lees

Hi Guys,

Here is a picture of Malcolm and Diane Lees on the 'Osaka Bay'.


----------



## John S Martin

Jamie Lees said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is a picture of Malcolm and Diane Lees on the 'Osaka Bay'.
> View attachment 682981


Great photo of your grandparents Jamie. Just as I remember 'Big M' (the nickname given by the cadets on 'Onitsha'- of the 'Old Man') 'Osaka Bay' must have been after 'Tokyo Bay'.


----------



## John S Martin

Jamie Lees said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here are Captain Malcolm Lees' medals.
> 
> Atlantic Star
> 
> Burma Star
> 
> 2 x 1939- 1945 War Medals
> 
> Cap Badges- Merchant Navy- Red and Blue Funnel- Blue
> 
> View attachment 682980


Correction: The right cap badge is Ocean Fleets - when Blue Funnel was integrated with Elder Dempster Lines in 1968. Both were companies of the Ocean Steamship Co.Ltd but under different management. Our respective cap badges changed to the Ocean Fleets one, whether we served on an ED, Glen, Blue Funnel or OCL ship.


----------

